# Coyote Howler



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2014)

No trees were harmed in the making of this call (but a water buffalo got a heck of a headache). These things are deadly for coyote hunting this time of year. All you have to do is slip into the territory of a mating pair and cut loose with a howl. They will come running.

URL=http://s146.Rule #2/user/brentwin/media/DSCF1693_zpsfdefb8a5.jpg.html]http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1693_zpsfdefb8a5.jpg[/URL]

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2014)

So Cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice Howler. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice ,,, Did you start from a ruff horn or polished already ,,,,, I stared one from the ruff one time ended in trash LOL


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 14, 2014)

I used to start with a rough horn, but unless you love the smell of burnt hair, it's much easier to leave to polishing to a 7 year old kid in India. The price is about the same polished or unpolished.


----------

